# Chris Bosh looks like a dinosaur



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

:laugh: 

is that why you drafted him? Perfect Francise represents the team logo well


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

I have always thought that he looked like a Raptor in fact.

The perfect look. He definitely has a lizard head.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'd say he looks like a turtle.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> I'd say he looks like a turtle.



agreed


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SportsNet did a bit when Bosh was drafted, saying he was selected because of his physical similarities to an actual raptor. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't see the similarity, but it's still funny.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> SportsNet did a bit when Bosh was drafted, saying he was selected because of his physical similarities to an actual raptor. Pretty funny stuff.


Props to SportsNet defining the scrub for us here. Did SportsNet have the guts to name James as animal? Did SportsNet name Penny something like that 10+ years ago.

LMAO!


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

sign Stromile Swift (the true dinosaur) and play him with bosh in the frontcourt

those are 2 true raptors


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Props to SportsNet defining the scrub for us here. Did SportsNet have the guts to name James as animal? Did SportsNet name Penny something like that 10+ years ago.
> ...


Um... yeah. :banana:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Props to SportsNet defining the scrub for us here. Did SportsNet have the guts to name James as animal? Did SportsNet name Penny something like that 10+ years ago.
> ...


haha, what the HELL did you just say?!?

And Swift + Bosh would be the ultimate Raptor frontcourt.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> Um... yeah. :banana:


john not making any sense? that's unpossible


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Bosh Looks Like A Raptor..


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Lebron James looks like a younger version of Stephen jackson. Bosh does look weird with his long neck.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

What are you guys talkin about... John's making perfect sense. He's saying Chris Bosh is a scrub player because Sportsnet had to justify his selection by the Raptors by saying he looks like a dinosaur. They never did that for hall of fame caliber players like LeBron James or Penny Hardaway!

Hell, if CB4 is a scrub by John's standards, I take it as a compliment...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> john not making any sense? that's unpossible


:laugh: Post of the day right here.

...and yes Chris Bosh does look like a Raptor I had thought of that before, but the Swift one I never thought of before...but agree with.


----------

